# Wifi pour Mac mini sans airport



## noirmout (30 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour et d'avance merci pour vos conseils,

J'ai lu beaucoup de post mais je suis encore un peu paumé !!!
J'ai un mini sans carte airport et un modem adsl ethernet (FAI télé2).
Je voudrais passer en wifi : l'assistance technique de télé2 me dit pas de problème avec un modem routeur (netgear, linksys, belkin, ...) en faisant attention qu'il soit ethernet (je ne vois pas pourquoi ?!). 
*Quel type/marque de modem routeur me conseillez vous ?*
*Le système de la clé usb wifi pour connecter mon mini au modem est il faisable ?* (je voudrais éviter d'aller faire installer une carte airport dans mon mini)

Merci


----------



## ncocacola (31 Juillet 2007)

Prend un NETGEAR ou un LINKSYS c'est les meilleurs.
Si tu préfères garder ton modem normal, prend une Airport Extreme ou Express.


----------



## noirmout (1 Août 2007)

Merci pour l'info sur ces fabricants.
Par contre je ne comprends ce que tu me conseilles avec airport extreme ou express, car mon mini n'a pas de carte airport ; donc je suis condamné ou bien à faire installer une carte airport ou bien à utiliser une clé usb wifi .... est ce que j'ai compris ou bien je suis définitivement nul ??
merci


----------



## ncocacola (1 Août 2007)

Ca existe les Minis sans Airport?
Pour profiter du WiFi il te faut une carte Airport (Airport= WiFi chez Apple) ou une cl&#233; USB WiFi.
Je serais toi je l'ajouterai &#224; l'int&#233;rieur mais si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res, ach&#232;tes une cl&#233; USB WiFi (peut pas te conseiller :S)
Ensuite tu veux du sans fil donc t'as deux choix :
- Soit tu ach&#232;tes un Modem-Routeur et tu rends ta box &#224; ton op&#233;rateur. Ce Modem-Routeur fonctionne avec tous les op&#233;rateurs et c'est lui qui s'occupe de se connecter &#224; Internet et de le transmettre avec ou sans fil.
- Soit tu gardes ta box (qui fait aussi modem) et tu ach&#232;tes un Routeur seul. Le Routeur tu le branches sur ta box et il a pour role de prendre la connexion &#224; la box et de la transmettre sans fil.

En Modem-Routeurs, les meilleurs c'est NETGEAR et LINKSYS voire DLINK
En Routeurs seuls, j'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour NETGEAR  mais comme t'es un Macqueux, soit un Airport Extreme (802.11n - jusqu'&#224; 540mbps mais 100mbps en g&#233;n&#233;ral) ou un Airport Express (802.11g - 54mbps maximum).
L'Extreme est le meilleur en termes de d&#233;bit et tu peux connecter jusqu'&#224; 50 p&#233;riph&#233;riques en sans-fil ou 3 avec fil (1 port est utilis&#233; par la box) et aussi un disque dur USB pour le partager sur le r&#233;seau. Par contre il est cher : 179&#8364;
L'Express est beaucoup plus petit (comme un chargeur de iPod), transportable, le d&#233;bit est moins bon mais satisfait pour Internet seul, tu peux brancher jusqu'&#224; 10 p&#233;riph&#233;riques sans-fil et 0 avec fil (le seul port utilis&#233; par la box), et aussi une imprimante pour la partager sur le r&#233;seau. Tu peux aussi brancher des hauts parleurs dessus n'importe o&#249; chez toi et envoyer le son de ton Mac vers l'Express pour les sortir sur les hauts parleurs. Moins cher : 99&#8364;.

J'esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; assez clair 
ncocacola


----------



## noirmout (1 Août 2007)

Et oui je n'ai pas de carte Airport sur mon mini !!!
Merci beaucoup pour tes infos .. je ne suis pas encore décidé mais c'est beaucoup plus clair pour moi


----------



## ncocacola (2 Août 2007)

De rien
(Je crois que je vais le garder ce message c'est un bon tuto, non )
Pour la carte Airport c'est bizarre, tu l'as achet&#233; neuf ton Mini? Si oui, elle en a obligatoirement une, tous les Mini ont Airport, elle doit pas etre activ&#233;e!
Si c'est une d'occaz elle a du &#234;tre enlev&#233;e.
EDIT : non c'est vrai que sur les G4, tous n'avaient pas Airport... C'est un G4 ou un Intel?


----------



## noirmout (17 Septembre 2007)

Avec beaucoup de retard ... c'est un G4


----------



## manu4551 (7 Mars 2009)

ncocacola a dit:


> De rien
> (Je crois que je vais le garder ce message c'est un bon tuto, non )
> Pour la carte Airport c'est bizarre, tu l'as acheté neuf ton Mini? Si oui, elle en a obligatoirement une, tous les Mini ont Airport, elle doit pas etre activée!
> Si c'est une d'occaz elle a du être enlevée.
> EDIT : non c'est vrai que sur les G4, tous n'avaient pas Airport... C'est un G4 ou un Intel?



Du coup j'ai le même souci, les premiers mini, il y a 4 ans seulement, n'avait pas de Airport (ça va vite la pomme). Est- il possible d'adapter une carte Airport (pas la "n", je sais c'est minimum pour le core 2 duo) sur mon mac mini qui n'en a jamais eu? et qui marche du tonnerre avec 10.5 et 1Go de RAM. 
Merci d'avance, macusers..@+


----------

